# Any women looking for a fishing partner?



## big blu (Feb 24, 2010)

So, I've always fished, but my husband doesn't seem to have much interest. Wondering if any women around Ionia are interested in the occasional excursion? Sucks going alone but sucks more not going at all!


----------



## CaptainHook (Mar 22, 2009)

big blu said:


> So, I've always fished, but my husband doesn't seem to have much interest. Wondering if any women around Ionia are interested in the occasional excursion? Sucks going alone but sucks more not going at all!


Hello, my fishing partner loves to fish also and your welcome to join us, we fish erie, Michigan and Detroit river


----------

